# What smartphone is both smart enough for the Uber app, but has physical numeric keys and is small?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've had it with touch screen dialpads.    I want a smartphone that is like a dumbphone where you press physical keys to input the dialing-to number, but also be smart enough so that I could use it to hail a Uber ant (I have given up actually becoming an ant, since my ride is too old, and I'm not about to buy a newer car just to hustle with ). I have Safelink service that I get from the Medicaid expansion,and it seems that any phone that is "GSM" will work. And ideas?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Blackbeary!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.androidauthority.com/keyboard-phones-845839/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jitterbug.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I've had it with touch screen dialpads.    I want a smartphone that is like a dumbphone where you press physical keys to input the dialing-to number, but also be smart enough so that I could use it to hail a Uber ant (I have given up actually becoming an ant, since my ride is too old, and I'm not about to buy a newer car just to hustle with ). I have Safelink service that I get from the Medicaid expansion,and it seems that any phone that is "GSM" will work. And ideas?


Blackberry was my first thought too, take a look here: https://www.androidauthority.com/keyboard-phones-845839/
But these are older models (2018 for the BB Key2), so not as speedy as more current models of the non-keyboard variety.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I should say that I don't need the full QWERTY keyboard; in fact, I want the standard 3 x 4 numeric dialpad.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I should say that I don't need the full QWERTY keyboard; in fact, I want the standard 3 x 4 numeric dialpad.


 But why?? It's so very counter intuitive and unproductive to be constantly fumbling with just 12 buttons, when you'll be wanting to use apps that need "_things_" typed here and there! Plus, most likely (if there is a such device), you would get such a small screen that using regular everyday apps like Google Maps would be impractical!

Having said that, a quick search dug up only 2 Android-based flip phones, and they're both old: Samsung Galaxy Folder 2, and LG Exalt VN220. https://www.creativebloq.com/buying-guides/best-flip-phones


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> But why?? It's so very counter intuitive and unproductive to be constantly fumbling with just 12 buttons, when you'll be wanting to use apps that need "_things_" typed here and there! Plus, most likely (if there is a such device), you would get such a small screen that using regular everyday apps like Google Maps would be impractical!
> 
> Having said that, a quick search dug up only 2 Android-based flip phones, and they're both old: Samsung Galaxy Folder 2, and LG Exalt VN220. https://www.creativebloq.com/buying-guides/best-flip-phones


I prefer a small phone, and the primary use of it will be as a regular dumb phone, with the only other real use being to hail ants.

I have a 10" pad that I use for anything to browse on (need WIFI); it came with a detachable keyboard, but the damn thing doesn't work anymore, so it's just a regular touch-pad.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

What about a bluetooth number pad? Seems to me that wouldn’t be a bad solution, stick it on some Velcro below your phone and use that


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

And at the other end of the spectrum... an expandable touchscreen phone!


----------

